# Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden



## creartivo (5. Aug. 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

mein Teich ist solangsam fertig und das erste Wasser wurde schon eingelassen. Ich habe auch meine Oa*e Aqu*max 8000 schon mal probehalber rein gesetzt. Sieht natürlich jetzt nicht so schön aus, so eine große Pumpe da unten drin zu haben und diese immer zu sehen.

Ich hoffe nun auf ein paar Tipps oder Anregungen wie ich diese Pumpe am besten verstecken könnte. Oder es zumindestens so machen  könnte dass die Pumpe nicht mehr so auffällt und sofort ins Auge springt.

Über ein paar Ideen oder Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Moin,
mach doch mal paar Fotos, dann kann man sich das besser vorstellen.
Ach ja, :willkommen


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Ich habe meine Pumpe mittlerweile unter das Seerosenblätterdach gezogen,
 ist für mein esthetisches Empfinden, auch viel besser so, finde ich


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Hallo erstmal, ein Name wäre schön.

Erster Gedanke: Ist die Pumpe nicht etwas klein für 50000L?
Zweiter Gedanke: Wenn die Pumpe verkleidet wird verkleinert sich doch das "Ansaugfenster", ob dir das wirklich lieber ist wie eine Sichtbare Pumpe

Ein paar mehr Infos und Bilder wären hilfreich


----------



## creartivo (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Hallo,

Fotos habe ich zur Zeit leider keine, da ich auf der Arbeit bin. Finde es einfach nicht wirklich schön da unten so ein grau/blaues Teil liegen zu haben. Habe schon überlegt so eine Holzkiste darüber zu stellen, da kann ja immernoch alles durch, hat spalten von 5cm. 50.000 Liter stimmt auch nicht, 20k trifft es wohl eher, sorry.

Danke und Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Hallo Sebastian,
Das mit der Holzkiste könnte klappen, allerdings nicht für die Ewigkeit. Irgendwann ist das Holz halt vergammelt.
Aber vom Prinzip durchaus machbar finde ich. Evtl. anderes Material?
Andrerseits sieht man dann halt die Kiste, aber da kann man ja ne Pflanze draufstellen.

Oder das





> Ich habe meine Pumpe mittlerweile unter das Seerosenblätterdach gezogen,
> ist für mein esthetisches Empfinden, auch viel besser so, finde ich



Die Pumpe:
Bei 20000L siehts schon wieder etwas anders aus, kommt halt drauf an was für einen Besatz Du planst


----------



## creartivo (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Hi,

mit dem Holz hast du natürlich recht! Plastik wäre ne alternative, auch wenn ich es nicht so toll finde.
Gerade habe ich gesehen das man die Pumpe ja auch trocken aufstellen kann.
Wäre natürlich auch eine gute Möglichkeit. Nur wie mache ich es dann mit dem Schlauch? Der würde ja dann viel zu große Teile einsaugen, einfach so eine Art Sieb davor!?

LG Sebastian


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Warte doch einfach ab, bis Du das freundliche  " Algengrün " hast, dann sieht man die Pumpe sowieso
nicht mehr .      ( bin schon wech )


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

@ Jolantha

das hat mir auch gerade so auf der Zunge gelegen ;-)


----------



## Nori (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Das funktioniert nicht mit dem "Ansaugen" - die Pumpe ist zwar zur Trockenaufstellung geeignet, aber sie muss mit Wasser versorgt werden, d.h. das Wasser muss aus eigener Kraft zur Pumpe gelangen - sie kann das Wasser nicht bergauf saugen - sie ist nicht selbstansaugend!

Wenn du z.B. einen Schacht hast und verbindest die Pumpe mittels Schlauch unter der Wasseroberfläche (Foliendurchgang unter Wasser), dann kannst die Pumpe trocken betreiben - und auch unsichtbar)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Micha61 (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Hallo,

Warte doch einfach ab, bis Du das freundliche " Algengrün " hast, dann sieht man die Pumpe sowieso
nicht mehr

und das stimmt, dauert auch nicht so lange!!!
Bei 20 m³ erscheint mir die Pumpe auch zu klein geraten.
Was soll denn rein ins Gewässer?


LG Micha


----------



## creartivo (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Hi,

ja ich werde es erstmal abwarten.
Erstmal wird garnichts rein gesetzt, vielleicht nächstes Jahr! Zu klein ist die Pumpe nicht, ich habe mich wohl bissl vertan mit der Literangabe, wir haben ne Wasseruhr mitlaufen lassen, hab die Zahl gerade net im Kopf, aber habs nachgelesen und es war noch Spielraum. 

Auf der Verpackung der Pumpe (Aquamax Eco Premium) steht, das die Pumpe elektronisch regulierbar sei, weiß von euch jemand wie ich das anstelle? Mit einer dimmbaren Steckdose? 

Danke und LG
Sebastian


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

wo möchtest Du die Pumpe denn hinregulieren, mit der Leistung runter? Warum?

Vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal die Gebrauchsanweisung lesen, Seite 8 ist interesannt, könnte einfacher sein... 

Bei eingeschalteter SFC-Funktion optimiert die Pum
pe selbständig die Wassermenge und die Förderhöhe und redu-
ziert diese bis zu 50%.
Mittels SFC passt sich das Gerät ganzjährig der jeweiligen Teichökologie an...


----------



## creartivo (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pumpe verstecken / verkleiden*

Hi,

könnte einfacher sein, wenn ich eine 12.000er hätte :smoki

LG Sebastian


----------



## lockenwolf (30. Juni 2016)

Mein Teich klart nach Sanierung und Neueinrichtung auf und deshalb war ich auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für genau dieses Problem. Drum krame ich dieses alte Thema wieder hoch. Ich habe einen 10.000 Liter Teich aus Beton und an der tiefsten Stelle in einer __ Senke steckt eine kleine Oase-Pumpe und sieht da doof aus. Ich überlege, ob ich darüber eine Art Plattform/Tisch stelle/bastele, auf dem dann eine Schale mit Seerosen stehen kann. Aber so richtig bin ich noch nicht sicher, wie ich das machen möchte.


----------



## Lion (30. Juni 2016)

falls möglich, dann bau Dir einen Pumpenschacht, dann sieht man auch keine Schläuche,
ansonsten würde ich die Pumpe nicht verstecken, da bei Reinigung-Arbeiten Du das ganze immer auf und abbauen musst,
und das wird sehr schön lästig.


----------



## lockenwolf (30. Juni 2016)

Mein Teich ist eine feste Betonwanne - deshalb kommt das nicht infrage. Die Pumpe muss ich aber doch nicht so oft reinigen oder? Ich hätte das jetzt für "einmal im Herbst" eingeplant?


----------



## Lion (30. Juni 2016)

hallo lockenwolf,
dein Foto = Schlamm beim ausheben = zeigt Dir, wie viel Schmutz in so einem Teich anfallen kann, Blätter, Algen usw. blockieren
das Flügelrad deiner Pumpe, somit wird die Pumpenleistung mit und mit gedrosselt, um dann die optimale Pumpenleistung wieder
herzustellen muß man dann hingehen, und das ganze kurz reinigen. Ist kein Problem, Pumpe kurz rausholen, reinigen und wieder rein.
Falls Du die Pumpe in einem Schmutzkorb (Filterkorb) im Teich unterbringst, so verschmutzt dieser, und dieser muß dann auch gereinigt werden.
Wenn Du Pesch hast, darfst Du das Flügelrad oder den Filterkorb jede Woche reinigen und darum würde ich die Pumpe nicht verstecken,
da das dann für die Reinigungs-Arbeiten sehr lästig wird.
 Außerdem bleibt deine Pumpe beweglich und Du kannst dann nach Jahreszeit und Wasser-Temperaturen die Pumpe (im Herbst und Frühjahr) auf eine höhere Ebene legen. Aber wie sagt man:_* probieren geht über studieren.*_
Weiterhin viel Freude am Teich wünscht Léon


----------



## samorai (1. Juli 2016)

Und was ist wenn Du die Pumpe einen "Dom-Deckel" verpasst, ich denke da an einen Aufbau wie bei einem BA. Es gibt PE-Platten in den verschiedensten Stärken, die Empfehlung würde bei 2 mm liegen. Deine Pumpe hat die breiteste Ausdehnung bei 40 cm.
Abstandshalterungen aus Muttern eine Dimension größer und mit Schlossschrauben an den oberen Segment der Pumpe befestigt.
Der Abstand sollte ruhig 3-5 cm betragen.
Die PE-Platte rund schneiden, dann ein Schnitt bis zur Mitte und beide Seiten zusammen ziehen damit eine Überlappung entsteht, daraus resultiert eine flache Kegelform.
Diese Kegelform der Pumpe anpassen und die Überlappung verschrauben oder mit einen Blind-Niet stabilisieren.
Man kann es auch mit Papier zur Übung herstellen.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
für eine Pumpe im Teich würde ich im Zweifelsfalle einen eigenen Ansaugkorb an den Pumpeneingang basteln, oder kaufen (mittlerweile gibt's die Dinger nicht nur bei NG). Als eine weitere Alternative kann man auch einen vergrößerten Ansaugkorb um die Pumpe bauen, der verhindert, dass die Pumpe auf dem Boden liegt, und eine größere Oberfläche als die manchmal etwas klein geratenen Körbe aufweist, die sich gern mal zusetzen (z. B. bevorzugt im Frühjahr, wenn das Wasser kalt ist, bei Beginn der Algenblüte ).


----------



## mariop (2. Juli 2016)

Ist es möglich wenn man die Pumpe trocken in einen Pumpenschacht aufstellt diese dann an einen Bodenablauf anzuschließen?


----------



## lockenwolf (5. Juli 2016)

Hm. Ich hatte halt einfach nur an eine Art Plattform gedacht, weil meine Seerose eh gern etwas sonniger stehen möchte und tiefer auch. Dann kann ich trotzdem einfach an der Pumpe zupfen, wenn ich wirklich mal ran muss. Derzeit seh ich da aber erstmal keinen Bedarf und wenn ich jede Woche die Pumpe reinigen müsste, dann wäre ich irgendwie unzufrieden


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2016)

Na denn mach doch Deine Plattform aus Holz, wenn das Holz angekohlt ist hält es länger unter Wasser.
Für den "Säuberungs-Vorgang" in der Pumpe, denn jenseits der Absaugöffnung verdreckt die Pumpe sehr gern mal / öfters.
Die Pumpe sehr vorsichtig anheben und den Deckel öffnen, dann sieht man schon die "Dreckhaufen"! Man kann von der Ansaugung einen 1/2" oder 3/4" Schlauch zu diesen Stellen legen, je nach Platz in der Pumpe, dann währe sie von innen schon mal sauber.
Von außen nimmt man eine Klo-Bürste, die passt in einer Teleskop - Angelstange und ist dann ca. 3,5 m lang...... quasi als Handfeger von außen.


----------

